
25 Ideas That Will Shape the 2020s - RickJWagner
https://fortune.com/longform/ideas-shape-2020s-tech-economy-markets-ai-health-work-society/
======
nefitty
The ideas:

\- Business and government will—gasp!—work together again.

\- The new age of economics is dawning.

\- A "gold standard" of digital currencies will emerge.

\- Capitalism will save the planet (seriously).

\- Business will embrace its responsibility to save capitalism.

\- Genomics will rewrite medicine—and prevention.

\- Cell-based meat will change the way you eat.

\- The 31st human right should be to own your medical data.

\- The future of work is skills—so stop worrying about degrees.

\- What will really lead to workplace equality? Men leaning out.

\- The 4-day workweek will make companies more productive.

\- Women will alter the workforce—dramatically.

\- Showing up will matter again.

\- Investing in girls' education pays huge dividends.

\- Thinking big will redesign the world.

\- Venture capital will transcend the valley.

\- Big tech won't reign—it will be reined in.

\- The line between human and bot will disappear—and we'll be fine with it.

\- The 2020s will connect rural America—or lose it. \- A.I. "hygiene" will
determine the success of A.I.

